# Wishes for 2018



## Retired (Dec 31, 2017)

Wishing you the _best of the best_ for the New Year....health, happiness and, yes, perhaps even a little prosperity!

Steve

_Fuel life with hope_


----------



## GaryQ (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy new year everyone and "DITTO" on Steve's wishes


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2017)

Double ditto!


----------



## gooblax (Dec 31, 2017)

_(This is the pokemon called "Ditto", because it transforms into a copy of the other pokemon that it's battling against.)_

Happy new year everyone.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year, Australia, the land (at the moment) of sunshine, shorts, and warmth.


----------



## Mari (Jan 1, 2018)

:happynewyear:


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 1, 2018)

Wishing all a very Peaceful New Year  wish i was in Australia right now brrrrr


----------



## Retired (Jan 1, 2018)

forgetmenot said:


> wish i was in Australia right now brrrrr



That's why God created Florida...


----------

